# Houston Dog Show - Thursday Evacuation



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh west U, I wish I knew what happened! My daughter and I am going tomorrow, this is a fun annual event for us, so I hope all is ok. Did you take Lola to the barn hunt?  We just go to shop, watch the conformation rings, and see if we know anyone in agility.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Lola Barn Hunts Saturday. But today I will be at the show 10:40, 15" Beagles. My 1 year Bitch finished her championship Wednesday and went Select in the Breed Thursday. I have glasses with red rims in case you are around.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow that is a scary idea. I can't imagine what it would be like if something like that happened at some of the larger shows I go to. Although I know I could get Lily and Javelin out easily enough if I was sitting at my crates if I was off somewhere shopping or watching something it would be very unsettling to worry while trying to get back to them.

WestU congrats on your beagle's Ch. Let us know what the deal was if you find out.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

How frightening! It's really easy to imagine that being incredibly chaotic. I do hope it was all a false alarm. 

Congrats West U! I'd love to see your beagle if you have a pic


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I wasn't there but read that the fire alarm went off because one of the food vendors had something that started smoking. That would have been so scary though! Sounds like it was handled pretty well, all things considered. Glad everyone is okay!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

After reading the first post I searched online but found nothing. I hope we get the entire story eventually.

I've been to those shows - long ago - and had visions of how frightening it would be to be ordered to evacuate. It's hot as Hades right now in Houston, so moving dogs outside is dangerous. Can you just imagine what it would be like to be a handler who has to get 10-20 dogs to safety in a matter of minutes!

The only emergency I ever experienced at a dog show was in Macon, Georgia. A small tornado came through. We had about 10 minutes notice that it was headed our way. We grabbed our dogs and ran to our van and stuffed them into crates - 2-3 to a crate! Then we drove the van to a railroad underpass. When we returned, the main tent was down but the grooming area tent was still up. No one was hurt - neither people nor dogs. We did not even lose any of the grooming equipment that we abandoned.


----------

